# Spring Grappling Camp May 04



## sjahq (Apr 6, 2004)

SJA Spring Grappling Camp SATURDAY AND SUNDAY MAY 1ST AND 2ND 2004

Who:
*Steve Scot*-Former 2 time National Sombo Champions and coach of numerous judo, sombo, and jujitsu national and international champions
*John Saylor*-3 time National Judo Champion, 2 time Pan American Medalist, 7 years as coach of the U.S. National Judo Training Squad at the Olympic Training Center.
*J.P. Pocock*-Former jujitsu National Champion, presently pursuing a career as a professional Mixed Martial Artist (5-1).

What:  
Devastating Ground-Fighting, Takedowns and Throws, with and without a gi.

When:  
May 1st and 2nd, 2004

Where:
Pleasant Valley Ranch 
Perrysville, OH

Cost:  
Gold Level- $210, All meals, lodging, and instructions included. (Lower Levels at lower costs also available, however, gold is recommended)

CALL JOHN SAYLOR FOR A FLYER AND MORE INFORMATION (419)-938-6089


----------

